# Trouble Eating



## kixie (Sep 10, 2009)

I have IBS-D and anxiety because of it. Lately, I can't eat a full, good meal in one sitting. When I start eating, my stomach starts to hurt, my appetite curbs, and it just starts to feel like I'm forcing myself to eat when I cannot take one single bite more. I obviously don't get enough to eat so afterwards I am always feeling hungry and nausea. THEN, when I try to eat again- same thing, can't. I'm sure a good amount of it is because of my anxiety and fear of an attack..but it's a very vicious cycle. I'm constantly hungry but can never eat enough which makes me constantly uncomfortable. So, where's the step to breaking the cycle? Treating the anxiety? Certain foods to try? It's very hard to just force myself to eat a big meal. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't experienced it BUT my thoughts would be to NOT try to eat a big meal.It isn't the best thing to be doing for IBS anyway, at least for a lot of people.Try eating smaller more frequent meals.Snack on something in between.Keep it light and bland, at least til you get past this.


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

HI kixie,Yea i agree with thai. Eat small meals..its easier on your digestive system.I have ibs-c and acid reflux but i also experience anxiety like you. I completely understand how you feel and yes its a vicious cycle. I do recommend that you talk to a therapist. I already made an apt to see one in two weeks. Hopefully it will helpDont go too long without eating because that is why ur stomach hurts along with nausea. Hope u get better.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Try being tested for SIBO (bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine). The nausea and sharp pain are a couple symptoms with that. I agree about the several small meals though. I eat every 4 hours.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, For me the problem is not whether or not to eat. The question is what to eat? I don't do well on carbohydrates and a few other toxic foods. It's been like that for 30 years. The problem is that I don't digest some sugars and I pick up digestive bacteria from other people. If I eat carbs AND socialize then I get sick. If I go to church and do carbs in the same week I get sick. Tho only thing that seems to work consistently is a low carbohydrate diet (modified Atkins).Wishing everyone well. Wishing everyone well.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

Take your fear. Embrace it. Write it down on paper.Learn the answer. Find the things you eat that hurt you. Know you have the answer. Burn the paper. Destroy your fear. Eat without fear. Avoid carbs, dairy, and toxic foods.No fear. Wishing everyone well.


----------

